# Semen Analysis Poor?



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Peter

After trying to conceive naturally for 18 + years we finally plucked up courage to retry the tx route. My DH results are as follows and I would appreciate your comments as to whether the suggested ICSI/IVF route is really going to be worth it!

My DH had SA's back in the 1980's and it would appear that over time the SA's are deteriorating!

Volume: 1.0ml
liquefaction: yes
Viscosity: Increased
Sperm concentration: 13 million/ml
Motility: 25%
Progression: 1-2/4 half slow and 2 -3/4 half sluggish
cells +
Debris+
Agglutination: 5%
" Type mixed
IBT IgG 10% slightly positive
IGa 10% bound on tails/midpieces
PH: 7.8
Abnormal forms 96%

I am 42 and DH is 47. We are just starting the Marilyn Glenville supplements in order to assist us.

As the results to me do not look that encouraging, I wonder if you could possibly guide us as to whether a successful ICSI is really achievable? Tx due to start in January 2004.

Thanks Peter,

Love Dawn


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

DawnJ said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> After trying to conceive naturally for 18 + years we finally plucked up courage to retry the tx route. My DH results are as follows and I would appreciate your comments as to whether the suggested ICSI/IVF route is really going to be worth it!
> 
> ...


----------



## fiona_lk (Oct 24, 2002)

Hi Dawn,

Those results look very similar to my dh's - and I'm living proof a +ve result can happen.

Did you also see my post on Caffine on the male factors board?

Good Luck


love Fiona xxx


----------

